# pick and pull junkyard with a ton of b12 crap



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

i found a great "pick and pull junkyard" today with a ton of b12 crap.....like i said earlier i am picking up a manual tranny and all the trimmins' for about 80 bucks..they also had a 87 model ca18de with 100k on it..only 150$..too bad i need an 89...damn! well theres 2 others in my local area so i will check those out and im on a waiting list for an 89 pulsar "pick apart car"......ill keep you guys posted, but wow..150 bucks is a great deal even if the motor is completly blown. the block and head alone is worth that i think....anyways, just venting my excitement of todays journey....later guys,
MIKE


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Sounds great man! I went to the jy today and I found Sh1t. Only 5 b12's there and all were smashed and messed up. I need to go to another jy. Plus the guys that work there got corn cob's growin where the sun don't shine, if you know what I mean.


----------



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

*gauge cluster w/tach wire connectors*

WMengineering can you pickup the wire plug connectors from an 87 gxe for a gauge cluster w/tach if they have one at your local jy. I am having a dificult time locating this part. I already have the gauge cluster w/tach but no connectors. I have a 90 b12 w/no tach. Please Help. Thanks


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: gauge cluster w/tach wire connectors*



blakb12 said:


> * wire plug connectors from an 87 gxe for a gauge cluster w/tach *


Dude I got one sitting right in front of me. You can have it.


----------



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

Webfoot how can i go about getting those from you. I'll send you a pm message. Hit me back thanks.


----------

